# Limnophilia sessiflora... does it flower?



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

As the title of the thread says, I am wondering, does this plant produce flowers?


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Google images seems to show that they do


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm... I wonder why mine haven't flowered yet then haha. Based off of the google image photos that came up, it appears emmersed growth is needed (which I didn't think this plant would do..), I have it growing across the surface of my high tech 55G tank, with nothing but a change of colour.. time will tell, I suppose


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Almost all plants normally flower and it's no different for aquatic plants, but you need to have emersed growth to do so, it most likely won't flower just by floating it on the surface. If you let it grow to the surface while rooted it will most likely convert to emersed form.


----------

